# I feel so messed up..



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

ugh.
kay so for a while I've been experienced stupid symptoms.
I've had them before and it seems to happen when I'm under stress or tired.
I'm having brain shocks (sortof feels like I have been hooked up to an electrical outlet and am being shocked)
It happens every time I move my head or blink.
I am so god damn tired.
I haven't slept in the past two days 
&I'm having extreme heart paplitations.
KILL ME NOW.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Realiity said:


> ugh.
> kay so for a while I've been experienced stupid symptoms.
> I've had them before and it seems to happen when I'm under stress or tired.
> I'm having brain shocks (sortof feels like I have been hooked up to an electrical outlet and am being shocked)
> ...


I've experienced all those symptoms too. What helped me sleep was drinking some chamomile tea and listening to some music. The heart palpitations are from anxiety, so it's not serious. I got that "shock" thing also when I was DR really really bad. I just took some deep breaths and told myself to relax. Vitamin B complex and Omega 3 supplements really help . PM me if you need to talk


----------



## AimlessH (Dec 14, 2009)

The less sleep I got the worse I seemed to cope with what I was experiencing.
If you can, try and get some shut-eye. I know it's difficult. Many nights I fell asleep in a cold sweat, or with an aching chest from palpitations. I used to get those sudden jolts as well, but it wasn't only when I was having an episode of derealization.

I was having really severe symptoms of DR around this time last year, I ended up going to the ER. I was perscribed a weeks work of clonazepam. It knocked me out like a light. This is the only medication I've ever been given in regards to my DR. I don't reccomend treating this with medication, generally. I find mind-over-matter best, for myself. Long story short, I was able to manage a lot better after a full nights sleep.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I have tried everything to sleep properly.
If it wasn't tea or melatonin, it was sleeping pills.
During all of those, I'd get extremely drowsy, though I couldn't fall asleep.
I just got extremely tripped out and a few hours later, the effects would wear off.
That only made me worse.
Now, along with not being able to fall asleep, I keep waking up earlier, then can't get back to sleep.
I've always had problems with falling asleep at night but the waking up extremely tired and unable to get back to it is very new. Last couple of days, i would say.
Thankyou for the replies and support, I appreciate it more than anything.


----------

